# [VIDEO] Turn on the Lockscreen in Cyanogenmod Android on the HP Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Not from america are we lolz just kidding. Good ol america, everyone says zed fudge that lets say zee


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I AM from America, but I do business with Canada all day long. The "Zed" vs. "Zee" debate is an on running joke at my office. I'm just slipping in an Easter Egg for my buddies.


----------

